# Discussion On Quality



## ODP (Apr 3, 2005)

I am giving serious consideration to purchasing an O&W divers watch (I like the look of the versions with a magnified date window).

Having never had the chance to look at a O&W in the flesh I am curious as to the quality of these watches and the ss straps/bracelets that they are on as well as the action of the bezels.

Any comments would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Quality is excellent, as in my M5.

Incredible value for money, tough, and reliable.

Bezel perfect on mine with firm positive action; and lined up exactly.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

I'm with Griff and many others on this forum.

The quality of the M series is superb. I had an M4 and I had no complaints about it at all. Fit and finish were perfect. Only sold it to trade for something else, and still considering getting another.

This was mine:


----------



## nchall (May 9, 2004)

Excellent Quality !

I have an M6 diver's bought from Roy before Christmas. No problems at all - bezel, crown etc all perfect. O&W watches are exceptional value for money.

Regards,

Nick


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

I bought an M5 - *NOT* from Roy - last year and bezel fell off as I took it out of its box.

The seller changed it (did not pay my postage) and I have to say the replacement is fine so I suspect it was poor pre-delivery checking.


----------



## DynamiteD (Apr 21, 2005)

I have owned an M6 for about a week now and I love it. The finish is excellent and the size is chunky without being ungainly. The bezel action is firm but feels very sturdy and lines up perfectly, the luminous dot on the bezel is not quite 'spot on', but is within 1/2mm on the top 'triangle' which is perfectly acceptable. The movement is very accurate (<3 secs per day). I cannot comment on the bracelet as mine is on a NATO.

My only concern is the cyclops. My date window has a white box around it (unlike the ones Roy sells?) which is about 1mm out of fit from the edges of the cyclops. The cyclops also looks obviously 'glued on' and seems to collect dust around it. The date window is large enough, in my opinion, to be read easily without magnification. I am considering replacing the lens with a non-cyclops version as it annoys me whenever I look at the otherwise excellent watch!









In short, buy one of these watches as they are fantastic value. I would, however, recommend getting a sapphire crystal one for an extra Â£50.00.

This is just my humble opinion!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> I am considering replacing the lens with a non-cyclops version as it annoys me whenever I look at the otherwise excellent watch!


*** Watchmakers look away now***









I very easily removed the cyclops on my Cronomat GMT by heating the cyclops with a tip of a soldering iron and then lifting it off with a scalpel blade, made all the difference...Be carefull if you try it,


----------



## DynamiteD (Apr 21, 2005)

jasonm said:


> > I am considering replacing the lens with a non-cyclops version as it annoys me whenever I look at the otherwise excellent watch!
> 
> 
> *** Watchmakers look away now***
> ...


Gulp









I'm not brave enough to try that!

I have had a VERY reasonable quote from a VERY reputable watch specialist in the East Yorkshire region for replacing the glass with a flat mineral! I would have liked to replace it with sapphire, but that's a less easy prospect...


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Take up the Yorkshiremans offer


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

My Mirage III







Perfect, superb quality


















Cheers

Paul


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

ID3066C

Excellent

*www.rltwatches.co.uk/forums/index.php?showtopic=7401*


----------



## redmonaco (Nov 29, 2004)

Silver Hawk said:


> My Mirage IIIÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a real beauty!!














What material is the bezel made of by the way?? and is it a 'positive' turner??


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi,

The bezel is anodised metal with a good positive click









As above regards the quality, they take some beating for the money


















MIKE


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Consider this.............M5 at some Â£145.............................Rolex Sub. at some Â£2300

The difference in money is huge................the difference in quality is no where near directly proportional in any way shape or form.......................you catch my drift!!









The M5 is excellent......................buying one is a superb buy


----------



## JP (Europe) (Jan 9, 2004)

M-serie O&W watches are excellent value for the money. I have personally followed more than 100 sold and no single real problem.

Pros:

- Size. It is a little smaller than divers usually.

- Bracelet. Solid links but non solid end links. For the money very good.

- Looks good also on NATO.

- Trusty accurate movement.

- Lume (hands are visible trough night)

- Over all quality is good.

Cons:

- Size. It is a little smaller than divers usually (yes this is con to some)

- Mineral chrystal. Sapphire vculd be nice (there is version with sappphire). How ever no single sratch on my M2 chrystal and it is my beater.

- Bezels are not always excattly 12 oÂ´clock (quite easy to fix).

- Crown could be a little bit bigger.

Bottom line:

O&W M-serie divers are excellent value for the money and propably best value in O&W collection also. Near by is M65 but itÂ´s not diver.

I have also given few O&W M-series as a gift and always happy owners.

JP


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

I think they're great watches, been wearing my ID3066 on bracelet today:










I also have a MP2824, which was my first mechanical a bit over a year ago, and still gets wrist time.


----------



## peterc (Jun 23, 2003)

I own two (Diver & Mirage) and the quality is superb. The only downside is relatively poor lume, but for the price i don't think they can be beaten.

Peter


----------



## jonsedar (Mar 13, 2005)

JP (Europe) said:


> - Bezels are not always excattly 12 oÂ´clock (quite easy to fix).
> 
> JP
> 
> ...


hey guys,

have just bought an M4 from Roy, very impressed so far except that the bezel is *slightly* off: when sitting in an indent the top triangle is perhaps 1/3 of a minute mark to the left of centre.

How easy is this to fix? Is it a DIY job or do I need a watchmaker?

cheers, Jon


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Well, if it were a Seiko diver I would point you at my bezel swap thread in the Seiko section, but as its an M4, I haven't got a clue if the same general process could be followed.

But I'm sure someone will read your question and let you know if it is a similar operation.


----------

